# ντιντήδες



## nickel (Dec 29, 2010)

Ένα κείμενο με μπόλικη τεστοστερόνη (πολιτική τεστοστερόνη — με την καλή έννοια) δημοσίευσε ο κ. Φαήλος Κρανιδιώτης στο antinews, με τίτλο («Ο λεπρός κι ο κρετίνος») εμπνευσμένο από αφορισμό του Πιτιγκρίλι — και γίνεται ο χαμός. Μου δημιουργήθηκε η εντύπωση ότι ψάχνουν όλοι να βρουν ποιοι είναι οι ντιντήδες που φωτογραφίζει. Να το πω απλά: είναι αδελφές ή είναι απλώς κομψευόμενοι;

Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα με τον όρο γιατί η σημασία διαγράφει ένα φάσμα του οποίου η ευρύτητα μπορεί να αλλάζει ανάλογα με το αντριλίκι του χρήστη του όρου — ή την τάση του για υπεργενίκευση: όλοι οι αντίπαλοι είναι ηλίθιοι, μαλάκες, φλώροι... (με την καλή έννοια).

Σύμφωνα με το _Λεξικό της Πιάτσας_ του Ζάχου (εκδόσεις Κάκτος):
*ντιντής:* κοροϊδευτικά, άτομο λεπτεπίλεπτο και αναθρεμμένο κατά τον δυτικοαστικό τρόπο. Από το Ντίντης ή Ντιντής, το χαϊδευτικό του Δημήτρη στην επτανησιακή διάλεκτο κι από το κύμα επτανησίων που είχε έρθει τον περασμένο αιώνα να ενισχύσει την αθηναϊκή αριστοκρατία και να την επηρεάσει σοβαρά με την ιταλοευρωπαϊκή ψευτοαστική συμπεριφορά του και τη γλώσσα του.​
Διαβάζω ότι σε κάποιο ρεμπέτικο υπάρχουν οι στίχοι: 
«Όλους τους μάγκες αγαπάς / και όλους τους νταήδες / και ζούλα ζούλα κυνηγάς / τους φιόγκους και ντιντήδες».

Σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ, _φιόγκος_ είναι ο κομψευόμενος και μαλθακός νεαρός, ο τζιτζιφιόγκος, ενώ ο _φλώρος_ είναι μαλθακός, ελαφρόμυαλος ή/και θηλυπρεπής άνδρας.

Γιά να δούμε τι λένε και οι στίχοι του Νίκου Ρούτσου στο τραγούδι του Χιώτη _Θέλω άντρα ν’ αγαπάει (Οι ντιντήδες)_:

Μανούλα, τ' αποφάσισα / και μάγκα θε να πάρω, / τους άλλους άντρες, μάνα μου, / εγώ δεν τους γουστάρω.
Να μου λείπουν / οι ντιντήδες οι μοντέρνοι, / θέλω άντρα / ν’ αγαπάει και να δέρνει.
Τον θέλω να ’ναι ζόρικος / πιοτό πολύ να πίνει / κι αν τύχει για φιλότιμο / το αίμα του να χύνει.​
Μα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα ενδιάμεσο; Ή θα βαράει ο άντρας ή θα είναι ντιντής;






Ο κ. Κρανιδιώτης δεν έχει την πρωτιά στη χρήση του όρου σε πολιτικό συγκείμενο. Πέρυσι, πριν από τις εκλογές (6/9/2009), ο Θόδωρος Πάγκαλος, που επίσης διαθέτει μπόλικη τεστοστερόνη (πολιτική τεστοστερόνη — με την καλή έννοια) έκανε δήλωση σε συνέντευξη στην Ελευθεροτυπία αντίστοιχης βαρύτητας ή ελαφρότητας:

Ερώτηση: Ο Αλ. Τσίπρας είπε ότι αν το ΠΑΣΟΚ μετακινηθεί αριστερότερα τότε μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν οι προϋποθέσεις για διάλογο.
Απάντηση: Ακούστε, αριστερότερα πού; Να κρατικοποιήσουμε τις τράπεζες; Να καταγγείλουμε το Σύμφωνο Σταθερότητας της Ε.Ε.; Να φύγουμε από το ΝΑΤΟ; Αυτά λέει ο κ. Τσίπρας και μερικοί από τους εταίρους του στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ λένε πολύ χειρότερα. Ο κ. Τσίπρας είναι ο τελευταίος που μπορεί να θέτει όρους και προϋποθέσεις. Εκ μέρους ποιου ομιλεί; Εκ μέρους του εκλογικού σώματος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ; Πολύ αμφιβάλλω. Ακούστε, εγώ τις επαρχιώτικες κουτοπονηριές, ακόμη κι αν προέρχονται από ντιντήδες των βορείων προαστίων, δεν τις αγαπώ. Να μιλήσουμε σταράτα. Χρόνια το λέω: να κάτσουμε με τον ΣΥΝ να δούμε σε τι συμφωνούμε και να τα καταγράψουμε. Να είναι ξεκάθαρες οι τοποθετήσεις και να βγούμε μ' αυτές στο λαό. Να πούμε εμείς ότι το Σύμφωνο Σταθερότητας είναι απαραίτητο και να πουν αυτοί ότι πρέπει να το καταγγείλουμε, δηλαδή να φύγουμε από το ευρώ και να γυρίσουμε στη δραχμή. Να δούμε τότε τι θα προκρίνουν οι πολίτες. ​
Το θέμα είναι ότι στο μυαλό πολλών οι ντιντήδες δεν απέχουν από τους ντιγκιντάγκες. Στο slang.gr (αυτή τη στιγμή) οι ορισμοί και τα συνώνυμα δεν αφήνουν αμφιβολίες. Οπότε εγώ μένω με την απορία: οι ντιντήδες του κ. Φαήλου Κρανιδιώτη κλίνουν προς το _κομψευόμενοι_ («όπου κάθε κομψευόμενος που δεν έχει δουλέψει ποτέ», «Οι καιροί που ήδη ήρθαν, η Πατρίδα, απαιτούν ιδεολογικούς μαχητές κι όχι ντιντήδες, απαιτούν σημαιοφόρους κι όχι κομψευόμενους διαδρομιστές» ) ή προς το _αδερφίστικα_ («Λίγο γκλαμουριά, πολύς βερμπαλισμός αλλά, αδέρφια, άμα δεν υπάρχει ιδεολογική ραχοκοκκαλιά, μόνο με «αδερφίστικα» κόλπα, δεν κάνεις πολιτική»);

Επειγόντως θα πρέπει να κάνει τις απαραίτητες διευκρινίσεις — για να ηρεμήσουν τα πράγματα στη Νέα Δημοκρατία και να κάνουν τις επιβαλλόμενες διορθώσεις και προσθήκες στο slang.gr.

Μεταφραστική πρόταση: pansies, swells, pretty boys.

Από τα συνώνυμα της Οξφόρδης:
*fop* (κομψευόμενος)
fop, dandy, beau, poseur, glamour boy, man about town, bright young thing, rake; _French_ boulevardier, petit-maître; _informal_ swell, toff, snappy dresser, sharp dresser, natty dresser, trendy, pretty boy; _archaic_ coxcomb, popinjay, peacock, buck.

*wimp* (μαλθακός)
_informal_ wimp, coward, namby-pamby, milksop, Milquetoast, mouse, weakling; _informal_ drip, sissy, weed, doormat, wuss, pansy, jellyfish, crybaby, scaredy-cat, chicken; _Brit. informal_ wet, mummy's boy, big girl's blouse, jessie, chinless wonder, cream puff, yellow-belly; _N. Amer. informal_ candy-ass, cupcake, pantywaist, nebbish, pussy; _Austral./NZ informal_ sook; _S. African informal_ moffie; _archaic_ poltroon.​
Να παίζει άραγε και το _wets_; 
4. U.K. offensive term: an offensive term for somebody regarded as weak, irresolute, or indecisive (informal insult) 
5. U.K. liberal Conservative: a Conservative politician whose policies some other Conservatives consider not to be sufficiently pure or doctrinaire (informal) 
(Microsoft® Encarta® 2008)​


----------



## rogne (Dec 29, 2010)

*Ντιντισμός: Το τελευταίο στάδιο του κομματικού φλουφλισμού
*
_Κι όπως λέγανε τα φρικιά στη Θεσσαλονίκη, «καλύτερα μιας ώρας ελεύθερο φρικιό, παρά σαράντα χρόνια Λακόστ και Φιγκαρό», όπου Φιγκαρό η ιν ντίσκο που μάζευε τη «χρυσή νεολαία» της εποχής. Τους πρώιμους γιάπιδες. Τα κολεγιόπαιδα. Τους άνευρους εκείνους γαλάζιους νέους, που ενώ η εποχή (υποτίθεται πως) ήταν επαναστατική, αυτοί ήταν κολλημένοι στα δικά τους. Καλοπέραση, χορό, βερμούτ, σοβαρό ένδυμα, και όταν ήθελαν να το παίξουν ροκ, άκουγαν Ρόμπερτ Γουίλιαμς!!!! Και διάβαζαν Ίακχο. Μικρομέγαλα δηλαδή. Τόσο καλά._

Βάζει τα πράγματα στη θέση τους (ή περίπου)...
;)


----------



## Irini (Dec 30, 2010)

Συγνώμη αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σχέση με τα κόμματα. Έχω γνωρίσει ντιντήδες όλων των κομματικών αποχρώσεων. Ναι μεν συγκεκριμένοι "νεολαίοι" (μπλιαχ!) έχουν τα πρωτεία, αλλά δεν έχουν την αποκλειστικότητα. Για εμένα ο ντιντής είναι ο φλώρος. Και φλώρος ή ντιντής δεν είναι απλά αυτός που ενδιαφέρεται για την εμφάνισή του. Ανακριβές. Ας προσπαθήσω για μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια. Υπάρχουν κάποιοι που ενδιαφέρονται για το στυλάκι τους ενδυματολογικά και μη. Κάποιοι απ' αυτούς επιλέγουν το κυριλέ στυλ, το μοδάτο (αυτό για να είμαι δίκαιη, μιας και ως προς αυτό ουδόλως διαφέρουν από τα άλλα πρόβατα τις άλλες ομάδες). Κάποιοι είναι ντιντήδες. Μη μου άπτου, άνευροι, άχρωμοι και άοσμοι, χωρίς κότσια. Συνήθως είναι και μοδάτοι. 
Τέλος πάντων. Μάλλον το "pansy" θα διάλεγα αν και δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό που έχω στο μυαλό μου ως "ντιντή".


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2010)

Στα πολύ νεανικά μου χρόνια στην Πάτρα, γνώριζα έναν θαυμάσιο κύριο από παλιά αριστοκρατική οικογένεια της Πάτρας που το όνομά του ήταν Ντιντής, νομίζω ότι ήταν υποκοριστικό του Κωνσταντίνος. Ευτυχώς που δεν ζει ο καημένος για να ακούει για "ντιντήδες" και να στενοχωριέται. Όπως, βέβαια, έχει καταργηθεί πλέον και το "Κατίνα" ως υποκοριστικό του Αικατερίνη.


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2010)

Και να πω εδώ ότι εγώ τη λέξη την ήξερα μόνο σαν σπάνιο υποκοριστικό του Κωνσταντίνου ή άλλων παρεμφερών ονομάτων και όχι σαν επίθετο. Φυσικα δεν είναι άγνωστες λέξεις ο φλούφλης, ο φιόγκος, ο χλεχλές, ο φλώρος. 

Και μια υποσημείωση σχετικά με τα υποκοριστικά που λέει η Αλεξάνδρα: υποψιάζομαι ότι μέχρι ίσως τη δεκαετία οτυ '60 ήταν πολύ κοινα τα υποκοριστικά και για τα δύο φύλα, ενώ σταδιακά φτάσαμε στο άλλο άκρο, το βαφτιστηρι μου π.χ. το φωνάζουν Δημήτρ*ιο*. Υποκοριστικά που έχουν πέσει σε αχρηστία πλέον; Λαλάκης (Λαλάκης Ρούφος, δήμαρχος Πατρέων), Ποτούλα, Ντιντής, Κούλης, τα μάλλον κάποτε κοινά Μπέμπης και Μπέμπα, Κατίνα και πάει λέγοντας.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 30, 2010)

Ναι, τα αντρικά υποκοριστικά έχουν απαξιωθεί αρκετό καιρό πριν από τα γυναικεία. Δεν θα μου λείψουν πολλά από αυτά. Ξέρω έναν ηλικιωμένο Παρασκευά που οι φίλοι του τον φωνάζουν Βούλη, ενώ συνηθισμένα ήταν παλιότερα τα Πάκης, Πότης, Ρούλης, μην ξεχνάμε και το Νώντα ή τον Παμίνο (ε, άμα σε βάφτισαν Επαμεινώνδα, γυρεύοντας πήγαιναν! )
Όμως από αυτό μέχρι να χαθούν κι ο Γιώργος, ο Γιάννης, ο Θανάσης, ο Νίκος, ο Αλέκος, υπάρχει μεγάλη απόσταση.
Ελπίζω να πρόκειται για περαστική μόδα, σαν αυτή με όλες τις Νεφέλες, Δανάες, Δάφνες κλπ που έχουν κατακυριεύσει τον κόσμο!


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2010)

Να προσθέσω ότι ήξερα κι έναν ηλικιωμένο Φώντα που είχε αδερφό τον Νώντα. 
Ο Γιάννης δε θα χαθεί γιατί δεν την πάει η γλώσσα μας εύκολα τη χασμωδία ι-ω-α. 
Ο Αλέκος υπάρχει ακόμα, δεν τον έφαγε ο Αλέξανδρος;
Όσο για το Θανάση, που για ένα γράμμα χάνει την αθανασία, παρά είναι λαϊκό όνομα για να επεκταθεί, όπως δε νομίζω ότι θα ακούσουμε εύκολα Ανάργυρους και Ευστάθιους, ενώ ένας Νικηφόρος, ένας Δημήτριος, ένας Αλέξιος, ένας Κωνσταντίνος, έχουν άλλη αίγλη, βυζαντινή. 
Όσο για τα γυναικεία υποκοριστικά, έχουν απογειωθεί εντελώς. Πλέον δεν καταλαβαίνω από πού προέρχονται τα πιο πολλά.


----------



## Costas (Dec 30, 2010)

Εξαιρετική ανάρτηση, nickel, κεφάτη, πρωτοχρονιάτικη και με διαβολικό γιοουμό.


nickel said:


> Μα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα ενδιάμεσο; Ή θα βαράει ο άντρας ή θα είναι ντιντής;


Βεβαίως και υπάρχει, αλλά δεν εμπνέει τους στιχουργούς...

Κι εγώ, ο μόνος Ντιντής που ήξερα ήταν παρατσούκλι για γυμνασιάρχη, αλλά πάντως τον λέγαν κι αυτόν Κωσταντίνο. nickel, τον εγγονό σου θα τον φωνάζουμε Νικέλ*ιο*;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2010)

Costas said:


> nickel, τον εγγονό σου θα τον φωνάζουμε Νικέλ*ιο*;


Μπα... Νικελιδάτschi


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2010)

Διαβάζοντας σημερινή απάντηση του κ. Κρανιδιώτη σε σημείωμα των Νέων, αντιλαμβάνομαι και τη σημασία της κωλοτούμπας, διότι τελικά οι ντιντήδες είναι στο ΠΑΣΟΚ:

Εάν στρέψετε το βλέμμα σας στην ηγετική ομάδα της Κυβέρνησης του Μνημονίου θα βρείτε αρκετούς της σχολής που περιγράφω, αυτής της παραπολιτικής, που φτιάχνουν προφίλ στις παρακάμαρες και με διαρροές, που πουλάνε συσκευασία χωρίς περιεχόμενο, βερμπαλισμό χωρίς ουσία, και κατά βάθος αντί για «σοσιαλισμό» σκέτη κοινωνική βαρβαρότητα.

Ίσως να κάνω και λάθος, γιατί ντιντήδες και βαρβαρότητα δεν πάνε μαζί.

Στο μεταξύ, η ραστώνη των εορτών έχει επηρεάσει τα αντανακλαστικά του slang.gr, μια και τρεις εγγραφές για τον _ντιντή_ εξακολουθούν να δίνουν μία σημασία, εκείνη που εντοπίζεται στην άκρη του φάσματος, με μοναδική τεκμηρίωση ένα στίχο από το _Sex_ των Ημισκούμπριων (στο 2:35): «και θυμάμαι τη νονά μου τη φοράδα, που 'ρχόταν κάθε Πάσχα να μου φέρει την λαμπάδα, και είπε: το παιδί δεν μου γυάλισε για μάγκας, θα γίνει ντιγκιντάγκας, θα γίνει ένας ντιντής».


----------



## sarant (Dec 31, 2010)

Όπως θα γράφει υστερογραφικά αύριο το πρωί ένα άρθρο σε ένα ιστολόγιο που ξέρω, το (τραγούδι) Σεξ δεν είναι των Ημισκούμπριων, κάτι που φαίνεται άλλωστε διότι έχει έξυπνο στίχο. Είναι (στίχοι-μουσική) του Κραουνάκη και πρώτη εκτέλεση του Μαρίνου.


----------



## rogne (Dec 31, 2010)

Να προσθέσω ότι η αμφισημία του "ντιντή" φαίνεται να επεκτείνεται και στον "ντιντισμό": είναι απλώς η πρακτική του ντιντή ή μήπως και η θεωρία περί ντιντήδων, της οποίας οι θεράποντες θα έπρεπε τότε να ονομαστούν "ντιντιστές"; Αυτά τα δύο μπορούν βέβαια να συμπίπτουν: ένας έργω ντιντής θα μπορούσε άνετα να είναι και "ντιντιστής" θεωρητικός της πρακτικής του, σαν τον "μαρξιστή" ή τον "κομμουνιστή" π.χ. Μπορούν όμως και να μη συμπίπτουν, και ένας "ντιντιστής" να μην ταυτίζεται καθόλου με την πρακτική του "ντιντή", όπως π.χ. ένας "δημιουργιστής" ή ένας "δομιστής" δεν ταυτίζεται φυσικά με τη θεία δημιουργία ή με τις δομές, αλλά τα κάνει "απλώς" θεμέλιους λίθους της (κοσμο)θεωρίας του. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, δεν θα νομιμοποιούταν άραγε κανείς να χαρακτηρίσει τον κ. Φαήλο και τους ομοϊδεάτες του μεγάλους (ή ακόμα και κορυφαίους) "ντιντιστές";


----------



## SBE (Dec 31, 2010)

Ωχ, πολύ ντανταϊστικό το προηγούμενο... ή μήπως ντιντιστικό;


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ωχ, πολύ ντανταϊστικό το προηγούμενο... ή μήπως ντιντιστικό;



I think he was feeding us this line. Μας την ντατάιζε.


----------

